# Need information about ACS, Convocation from University.



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Dear Sir/Madam,

I am planning to submit my documents at ACS, i am an MCA post graduate and prior to MCA i completed B.Sc Computer science from Osmania University, Hyderabad.

Now i have convocation of my highest qualification i.e, MCA.
but i don't have B.Sc convocation with me i did not apply till now,if i apply for it will take 2-3 months of time.

can anyone please let me know whether submitting both B.Sc and MCA convocation is needed for ACS or else highest qualication's i.e in my case MCA convocation is sufficent.

waiting for reply, :juggle:

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Do you have a degree/ passing certificate at least? If not, do your transcripts make it sufficiently clear about the date your successfully passed the degree?

As for your second question- No, you have to submit both your B.Sc and MCA both (and not just the highest qualification).

I recommend you download and study Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from the ACS website.

All the best.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

Yes, I have transcripts(marks sheet) making showing clearly the year of passing for B.Sc but i don't have convocation certificate for MCA i have both transcripts and convocation certificate.
do i need to apply for B.Sc too for convocation certificate are the transcripts i.e, mark sheet is sufficent.

Please let me know,

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Satish,

The requirement is that all your subjects should be readable/ understandable so that the assessor can make a decision about how closely are they related to your nominated occupation. Then, there should be a clear statement about when (month+year) you completed (or were awarded) the degree- note- it is about the degree and not about when the exams were conducted, or you appeared for the exams. This date by far is the most important one for their calculations, and therefore they will need this one to be clearly stated. If you are certain that you meet these requirements, then give it a try. But, I haven't come across anyone here on these forums yet who got through with just the marksheets/ transcripts.

Yes, the graduation degree also has to be provided for assessment. Page#7 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf clearly says so.

If there is a slightest doubt that your current documentation might not meet the date related requirements, then apply for the certificates and wait. It is just the beginning of the immigration program, so there really isn't a need to hurry, and moreover, you can always visit the university office and try to expedite the process.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Thank you, for your valuable reply. i have gone through the mentioned Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf suggested, i will apply for my degree (B.Sc) convocation at university and will wait for its arrival after that i apply for ACS.

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

could you please let me the below towards submitting documents for skill assessment ACS for software engineer category

1)Under which category can i submit my HR relieving letters and Experience letters?
can i submit under reference category type?

2) There is another type of document called Company chart what is it?




Please let me know as i need to submit the docs for ACS Skill assessment.

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1) Merge the joining letters, experience letters, payslips, etc at the end of your reference/ SD pdf document and attach it under the Reference category.

2) Company chart is optional but recommended. This gives a pictorial comparison of your position in the organization with that of the person who authored your reference letter (as they have to be sure that the author is not a junior colleague). For the entire process including what a company chart is- refer this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

Thank you so much for the elaborate information you shared.

Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

I got my skill assessment report from ACS,as per the assessment report ACS 
Please find the below

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed August 2004 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Science from Osmania University completed April 2001 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 10/04 - 09/06 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Software Consultant
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/06 - 04/07 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Country: INDIA
Dates: 05/07 - 06/10 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Country: INDIA
Dates: 09/10 - 02/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 12/13 - 06/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Country: INDIA

but my current company experience is not assessed due insufficient documentation, can you please let me know whether i can resubmit only the current employment documents to ACS i.e; all the artifacts needed to get my current job experience assessed, and how much time do ACS take to assess again? is it good to do it ?

as per ACS they have considered 7 yrs experience, but in total i am having 8.9yrs of experience. 

as my current employment experience is not assessed does it create any problem in future while PR visa processing?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Strange that they did not write to you for that insufficient documentation.

Anyways, I see that you already would now be eligible with 4.5 years of suitable experience (after Aug-2007 till Feb-2012)- i.e. 5 points. If reassessed, you would get additional 18 or 19 months (as of July) and into the 5 years bracket = 10 points. If you want these points, are willing to spend on reassessment again, and willing to wait for it, then definitely go for reassessment. But, do check about what got missed? Read the instructions in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf and then provide the correct reference letter from the current company.

No, an employment not getting assessed does not create any problem- as long as you ensure not to claim any points towards it. People have skipped an employment episode, and have got positive outcome as well as visa without any problems. They did it for various reasons like that employment not being really suitable, or employer not willing to provide the reference, or due to lack of documentation (were paid in cash, etc, and thus no solid evidence of being employed).


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

(after Aug-2007 till Feb-2012) its is 7yrs of experience, so i will be getting 10 points.

if i apply again for reassessment will all docs i will have 15 points, as of now i am having 60 points , if reassessment is done i will be having 65 points,
but how much time do ACS take to get my current profile reassessed. is it fine to go for reassessment now or can i move forward with EOI.
Please suggest 

:juggle:



KeeDa said:


> Strange that they did not write to you for that insufficient documentation.
> 
> Anyways, I see that you already would now be eligible with 4.5 years of suitable experience (after Aug-2007 till Feb-2012)- i.e. 5 points. If reassessed, you would get additional 18 or 19 months (as of July) and into the 5 years bracket = 10 points. If you want these points, are willing to spend on reassessment again, and willing to wait for it, then definitely go for reassessment. But, do check about what got missed? Read the instructions in Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf and then provide the correct reference letter from the current company.
> 
> No, an employment not getting assessed does not create any problem- as long as you ensure not to claim any points towards it. People have skipped an employment episode, and have got positive outcome as well as visa without any problems. They did it for various reasons like that employment not being really suitable, or employer not willing to provide the reference, or due to lack of documentation (were paid in cash, etc, and thus no solid evidence of being employed).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Edited:

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/durationresult.html?d1=1&m1=09&y1=2007&d2=28&m2=2&y2=2012&ti=on

4.5 years is what it says for 01-Sep-2007 till 28-Feb-2012.
It would be worthwhile to get re-assessed and get into the 5+ bracket.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Can you please let me know the procedure ACS reassessment, how much time it take get the reassessed result from ACS. do i need to resubmit only the documents which were not considered for assessing first time ,in my case current company docs were not assessed stating as below 

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 12/13 - 06/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Employer: 
Country: INDIA

Kindly let me know i am in need of another 5points to make total as 60points so that i can move further.

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Reassessment time should not be any different than normal processing times- which we have seen lately as 0 days (yes, same day assessment result received) to around 22 days. It all depends on how many employment episodes you submit and how much documentation. And maybe depends on their workload too.

For reassessment, you have to use the "link to existing application" option. This way it becomes easier for them to identify you and your case from the past assessment. You will already see your old documentation listed there when you use this option. So, all you have to do is provide for just this new one.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

I am going for reassessment of my application with ACS. First time i have submitted the below docs

A. Education
1)B.Sc Computer Science (Degree Certificate and Transcripts)
2)M.C.A i.e Master Of Computer Applications (Post Graduate Certificate and Transcript)

B. Work Experience

1st company
Relieving Letter & Statutory Declaration on plain white paper (not on legal stamp paper) which is attested notary by advocate

2nd Company
Experience Letter & Relieving Letter 

3rd Company
Experience Letter & Relieving Letter 

4rth Company
Experience Letter & Relieving Letter

5th Company that is my current working company

Appointment Letter and Statutory Declaration on plain white paper (not on legal stamp paper) which is attested notary by advocate

and got the below report from ACS

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the
ANZSCO Code.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:
Your Master of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed August 2004 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.
Your Bachelor of Science from Osmania University completed April 2001 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/04 - 09/06 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Software Consultant
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/06 - 04/07 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 06/10 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/10 - 02/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: INDIA

The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
Dates: 12/13 - 06/15 (0yrs 0mths)
Position: Senior Consultant - Not Assessable due to Insufficient Documentation
Country: INDIA

for reassessment for my current experience, i have requested my company HR department to provide service letter mentioning my roles and responsibilities seems they are unable to provide me service letter as it is against the company policy. so i have gone through the Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf in page NO:11 under 
11. STATUTORY DECLARATIONS AND AFFIDAVITS

it is mentioned as 

Only one of the following additional documents will be required for all Statutory Declarations or Affidavits:
 Payslip – preferably first & last payslip
 Human Resource statement or Service Certificate
 Termination Letter with corresponding dates

could you please let me while submitting documents for reassessment,whether i need submit payslips for all the companies which i mentioned above i.e. from company 1 to company 5 or else i need to submit payslips of the companies for which i have submitted the statutory declaration.also let me know what other details i can submit so that this time, i will get 10 poinst form ACS.


Is statutory declaration must be done on a legal stamp paper only or on white paper is sufficent? with what denomination?

Please clarify.

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Satish,

For reassessment, you have to upload only documents pertaining to the additional work experience that you are getting assessed (or the one that had failed earlier). All documents from your previous application would be there in their system and need not be uploaded again.

Yes, for SD, you have to provide payslips. Append them towards the end of the SD.
SD should be on non-judicial stamp paper and not on a blank paper.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

Need your suggestion. my current employee was not assessed due to insufficient documentation.
Now I am going for reassessment for my current experience updated with 
1)SD over 100 rupees (INR) non judicial stamp paper 
2) pay slips from starting month and 1 per every quarter from dec 2013 to june 2015 and last 3 months pay slips
3) bank statements 
4) employee ID card of the declaring person 
5)My employee ID card 
6)My Business Card
7)Form 16 for tax details

Are the above mentioned documents sufficient?

For reassessment which option I must select, I can see 6 options by default on 3rd option is selected when I logged into my account.
5th option is Review of skills assessment result - $395.00AUD – must be logged within 60days of previous assessment and new documentation or information can be added to support your claim.
6th Appeal of Skills assessment result result - $395.00 AUD – must be logged within 60days of previous assessment and NO documentation or information can be submitted.

Please suggest, so that I can proceed for my reassessment process.

Regards&Thanks
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The 7 points you listed look fine to me to go for reassessment. However, I don't know about those 6 options, but just 3. I am on vacation and on a very slow connection, so am not able to open the acs website. So, just choose accordingly- if doing within 60 days, then use that option (will save money), or else use the third one "link to existing" option.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I have applied for revaluation at ACS for my current organization on 23rd June,2015.
Still waiting for the result, ACS mentioned approximate time of 12 weeks to get back.
Could you please let me know how much time they may take in order to give a report, I only applied
For reassessment of the current organization’s experience. For first time assessment I got result in 3days.

Thanks&Regards
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Should not take any longer just because it is a reassessment. It all depends on various factors I think- must be their own workload too during a certain period. But, they are pretty fast these days. Give it a week or two and in the interim, prepare for the next/ other processes.

All the best.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Today i have received ACS ressassement result and the report is as below.

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

1) Your Master of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed August 2004 has
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing.

2) Your Bachelor of Science from Osmania University completed April 2001 has been assessed as
comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.



3) The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 10/04 - 09/06 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Software Consultant
Employer1
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/06 - 04/07 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer2
Country: INDIA

Dates: 05/07 - 06/10 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Employer3
Country: INDIA

Dates: 09/10 - 02/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Employer4
Country: INDIA

Dates: 12/13 - 06/15 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Employer5
Country: INDIA


now i think i will get 10points for my experience, as i am into 5+ experience bracket now
Please suggest me next step to proceed.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congrats, Satish. Go ahead and create an account with skillselect and proceed to file the EOI. Input your personal details, education details (choose Masters and Bachelors for your education) and input the employment details into the grid/ table exactly as given in the ACS result marking Employer1 and Employer2 as well as part of Employer3 as not-relevant (split the Employer3 employment as 05/07 to Aug-2007 as the first part for not-relevant and the remainder part as relevant). All the rest of the employment episodes as relevant.

Make sure that at the last step, you are shown the correct points as per your own understanding/ calculation (and not more). Do this EOI filing at the earliest because the next selection round is just around the corner.

All the best.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Could you please let me know when the next EOI cycle for August month.

which week and day of the month?


Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

The date is not yet published yet (SkillSelect Invitation Rounds tab), but it should be on the first Monday in August- i.e. 03-Aug.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I have filled my EOI online form, below are some of the details.
please suggest me the below data i provided is fine and let me know whether some changes are needed. as i just saved the form and did not submit till.
Intially i am planning to process my PR first and later after 6months i will process for my wife and children.

Family members:

Are there any family members the client would like to include in a future application? 
-- I mentioend - YES 
(As i am planning to to move my family after 6months once i get settled in Australia)

How many family members? 
-- I mentioned as 3 for my wife+Daughter+wife is carrying so is expected date of delivery is 9th,Oct 2015, so total i mentioned as 3 members

Would the client be accompanied by the client's partner in a future application?
-- I mentioned - YES.

Is the partner an Australian permanent resident or citizen?
-- I mentioned - NO, as my wife is Indian

Education
Australian study requirement 

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?
-- I mentioned - NO, i did not study in Australia.

Credentialled community language

Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications? 
-- I mentioned - NO, please let me what is this question about, till now i did not have any credentialled community language qualifications.

Education History
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level and above?
-- I mentioned - YES, as i have completed my Postgraduate degree in INDIA.


Partner skills qualifications

Is the client claiming points for their partner's skills? 
-- I mentioned - NO,as i am not claming any points on behalf of my spouse.


Employment
Provide details of the client's employment history for the last 10 years.


Position -- Software Consultant
Employer1
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? -- I mentioned - NO,as per ACS report "employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an 

appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 05/10/2004
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 20/09/2006


Position -- Software Engineer
Employer2
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? -- I mentioned - NO,as per ACS report "employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an 

appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 25/09/2006
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 30/04/2007


Position -- Senior Systems Engineer
Employer3 
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? I mentioned - NO,as per ACS report "employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an 

appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 14/05/2007
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 31/08/2007



Position -- Senior Systems Engineer
Employer3
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? I mentioned - YES,as per ACS report "employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an 

appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code" 
spliited the experience as per ACS report.
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 01/09/2007
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 28/06/2010



Position -- Senior Software Engineer
Employer4
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? I mentioned - YES,as per ACS report "employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an 

appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 20/09/2010
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 21/02/2012


Position -- Senior Consultant
Employer5
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? I mentioned - YES,as per ACS report "employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an 

appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code"
Date from (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 05/12/2013 
Date to (dd/mm/yyyy) -- 30/06/2015


Professional year
Has the client completed a gazetted professional year in Australia in the last 48 months?
-- I mentioned - NO



As per my ACS report i have mentioned my experience years and splitted the experience for Employer3 as per ACS report "employment after August 2007 is considered to 

equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code".

So for the below query 
Is this employment related to the nominated occupation? 
from Employer1 to Employer5 i need to mention 'YES' or 'NO'? 

Please suggest.


Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Satish,

Looks like what you have mentioned is all correct. I also see that you have mentioned relevant=NO/YES correctly as per your ACS result.

Don't even bother about "credentialled community language". Just answer NO for it.

As for family members, I think the one not born yet at this point in time shouldn't be counted.

And while we are on that topic, I suggest you review your situation and decision about not including wife and child in this application. Later on, their visas will not only be expensive (as compared to the costs you will incur now), but will take a long time to get issued (from what I can recall, it would be around 14 to 18 months), and there might be some restrictions on when you can apply- like you must be a resident there in Australia (but I am not sure about this- you will have to research on these other visas). Also note that even if they are not migrating, they still are your dependents and you should include them as non-migrating dependents, and they will have to undertake Medicals and PCC (for your wife) as well.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I have submitted my EOI application on 31st July,2015 with below points.
Visa: 189
Occupation: 261111 - Software engineer
EOI: 60 pts,submitted date : 31-July-2015.

Please let me know when i would be getting invitation.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI application on 31st July,2015 with below points.
> Visa: 189
> ...


Hi,

I cannot say for sure, but 60 pointers since 23-March are waiting. Looks like definitely not in August. Maybe not even in September. It might be October or even later when your EOI will be invited.

Edit: 261111 is not Software Engineer, but ICT BA. Which one is yours? My comment above was regarding 2613 (Software Engineering) related occupations. From what I know, 261111 ICT BA has even more waiting list.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Yes, i have applied my EOI under 261313 (Software Engineer) category.
Now that i have filed my EOI could you please let me know what other documents are needed for next level of processing 
so that i can make them ready and submit once i receive invitation.

Thanks&Regards
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

*http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5203209-post25.html*


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I have submitted my EOI with 60Points on 31st July,2015.
and waiting for invitation, would you suggest me going for state sponsorship is a good idea?
as going for state sponsorship will give me 65points so i can have better chance of getting invitation soon than with 60Points, Please suggest.

how much time it may take to get invitation with 60points?


Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60Points on 31st July,2015.
> and waiting for invitation, would you suggest me going for state sponsorship is a good idea?
> ...


With 60 points it will be a long wait. It is a personal choice when it comes to state sponsorship- after all you will have to study and decide which state to live and work in for at least 2 initial years. With state sponsorship, the wait time can vary and there are no invitation rounds as in 189. You get the invitation when state approves your sponsorship application. But, do check the specific state's website and threads on this forum, because from what I know, at least this year (since July), ICT applicants are finding it difficult to get sponsorship and many are still waiting.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Long wait for 60Pointers means approximately how much it might be 2/3 months from now? Or still it may prolong?
When I expect that I will get invitation.
Please suggest. 

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I recently posted my thoughts on this topic on other threads... its not accurate and not all would agree with me, but still, quoting them below:



KeeDa said:


> My dear 2613/ programmers/ database engineers/ system and data analysts: calculate yourself. After all we can never be sure about such things as we don't know the real number of applicants before you or after you (with higher points). Assume that on average 15 days of backlog will be cleared per round. If in reality, more gets cleared, the better and an earlier invite for you. Then know that for 2613 the backlog stands at 02-April and there is one round per month. So, in Sep the backlog should move to 17-Apr, in Oct, to 02-May, in Nov to 17-May, and so on. While you are at it, knowing that this year started with 5364 seats for 2613 occupation, deduct 447 per month and see if you can make it in this year.
> 
> Jul round, cut-off 23-Mar, 5364 - 447 = 4917
> Aug round, cut-off 02-Apr, 4917 - 447 = 4470
> ...





KeeDa said:


> I agree to some extent and I will be happy to see it move at this rate. Backlog usually refers to 60 pointers. It was unusual to have cut-off at 65 during the end of last FY, and hopefully going further, it stays at 60. Yes, we should not really look at July results to estimate as it was a round mostly dedicated to 65 pointers and mostly from last FY. But, I don't agree about one month backlog cleared in August though. August round just cleared all July-06 onwards 65+ applicants (as any other round would do) and additionally just 65 pointers from 8 days (27-Jun to 05-Jul). Thus, the backlog it cleared was 10 days of 60 pointers between 23-Mar to 02-Apr and 8 days of 65 pointers. The one month worth of 65+ applicants from July-06 onwards it processed cannot be referred to as a backlog.
> 
> The reason I estimated 14 to 15 days of movement was: August round cleared only 10 days of 60 points backlog. But, it also had 8 days of 65 backlog, which the September round will not have. Assuming 60 pointers are twice as much as 65, in absence of a 65 backlog, the September round should be able to take in 8/2 = 4 days worth more 60 pointers... thus expect the movement to be 10 + 4 = 14 days or somewhere around this mark.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Could you please let me know how many PR visas under 261313 are being issued for the 2015-2016.

is see that at the link below for next round invitation maximum number of invitations are 2300 
SkillSelect

so few rounds after next round quota may exhaust.

Please let me know whether, i am right ?

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

2300 is the number of total invitations (across all occupations and not 2613 alone). For 2613, they send out 447 invitations per month. Total 2613 quota for this year is 5364 and after 2 rounds so far, the ceiling value is at 4470


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,
I have submitted my EOI on 31st July,2015 with 60 Points.
When i can expect my PR Visa invitation?

Please let me.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi Guys, I have 8+years of experience as system analyst. So, ACS will consider it as 6+ years or 8+ years. In the ACS report, if I combine all, its becomes 8+years however I'm getting confused here. If its 8+, I'm elig for 15 points else 10 points.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> I have submitted my EOI on 31st July,2015 with 60 Points.
> When i can expect my PR Visa invitation?
> 
> ...


This month's EOI result seems to have cleared around a months worth of backlog and the cut-off stands at 04-May. If the same trend continues, then October month should take it to around first week of June, November to second week of July. So, looks like it would be December when you can expect an invite. Of course, this isn't accurate though.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

gagan.28 said:


> Hi Guys, I have 8+years of experience as system analyst. So, ACS will consider it as 6+ years or 8+ years. In the ACS report, if I combine all, its becomes 8+years however I'm getting confused here. If its 8+, I'm elig for 15 points else 10 points.


What does your report say? Can you paste it here (after removing personal details)?


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi- I got answer to my question. In the acs report, its mentioned that experience after 2008 will be considered which makes it less than 8 years.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

Could you please let me know its nearly 4 months i have applied for EOI i.e; on 31st July,2015.
Still i haven't received invitation. could you please let me know
around when i would be getting Invitation? or will i get or not?

i am unable to interpret properly the statistics provided at Skill select and other posts.
Please put some light on this.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Satish,

You will get it, but only after a long wait as the backlog is moving at a very slow pace. We cannot predict exactly as the trend isn't consistent. A few rounds ago, it moved by 10 days, then in the next one it did not move at all, and now yesterday it seems to have moved by just 3 days.

I would suggest you consider increasing your points- English tests or partner skills.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

Today i have received my Visa invitation, i have applied my EOI on 31stJuly.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Now that i have received PR invite on 22ndJan,2016 for 189 under software engineers category, please let me know how to proceed further from this point.


Thanks&Regards,
Satish


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Satish,

Button APPLY VISA should've appeared in your EOI now. Click that and fill all the online forms, make the payment and you will be presented with your immiAccount section where you can upload documents, arrange your health exams, etc. I suggest you read this blog for more details (missing images on page#87): My Journey For Australia PR and join all others on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/952042-189-visa-lodge-2016-gang.html


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

i have created my immi account and started filling the form its 17pages. I need calrification for the below

1)On Page 8 there is question like <Intendent state of residence?> and there are options like 
External Territory
Australian Territory
New South Wales
Queensland
Victoria and etc

as i did not apply for any of the state sponsorship which place/option do i need to select?

2) On Page 14 there is a question asking like <Main language?> 
what i need to mention for this, do i need to mention my mother tounge? or my national language? or English?

Please let me know so that i can proceed further.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. Choose any that you like.

2. Yes, your mother tongue.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

While filling immi form on page 3/17 under section Other names/spellings
there is a question as <Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?>
in my case my name as per 
passport and education certificates :Ethrouthu Satish

but in 2 employment offer letters and tax documents,bank statements my name is mentioned as Ethrouthu Satishvarma.

so my doubt is can i mark 'yes' for <Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?> and
provide name also known as Ethrouthu Satish varma.

Please let me know so that i can proceed further.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> While filling immi form on page 3/17 under section Other names/spellings
> there is a question as <Is this applicant currently, or have they ever been known by any other names?>
> ...


Yes, do that.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

for below question 6/17 while filling immi form

Migrating family members section

<<Are there any migrating family members included in this application?>>

Currently, i want to process PR for myself only and i am planning process visa for family members later after 6months, so the above Question what i must select "Yes" or "No".

Please let me know.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> for below question 6/17 while filling immi form
> 
> ...


The question asks about "this application", so answer NO here, but make sure you answer YES to the other question which asks about "non-migrating" family members.

Even though they won't be migrating with you on this PR, they will have to undertake medicals (for all) and PCC (for those aged 16+)


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,
As i am planning for PR for myself currently and will process for my family later
so are passport for my wife and children are mandatory?
and in the visa application form i haven't mentioned there passport numbers, i left them blank as they don't have passports currently.
Can i update my wife's and chilren's passport details later? if 'Yes' how to do it?
Please let me now.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Satish,

I don't remember if I've told you this, but processing your wife's and kid's PR now with your application will be much faster and cost effective. It will cost 1800 + 800 AUD if you do them now; otherwise, later, it will be around 6900 AUD for wife alone and 2500 for kid with a year+ of processing time. Moreover, they will have to get their medicals done now for your PR processing anyways (and wife's PCC too will be required now). So do give it a second thought about not having them included now.

As for changing anything in your visa application, there is a link 'update us' and then a few options to update them about things like change of passport, change of address, change of any other circumstances, notification of incorrect answers, etc. You can inform them about changes using these options. However, as I said earlier, your dependents will require to undertake the medical tests, and from what I've seen these medical centers require a passport. I've seen that they scan the passport. You may want to call them up and see if medicals can be done for your dependents without a passport.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I have received invite on 22Jan2016, within how many days i need to submit all my documents after paying visa amount documents i mean 
PPC , medicals and do i need to attest PTE results by an advocate? and is birth certificate a mandatory?
Please let me know.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## Mihird (Feb 20, 2016)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have received invite on 22Jan2016, within how many days i need to submit all my documents after paying visa amount documents i mean
> PPC , medicals and do i need to attest PTE results by an advocate? and is birth certificate a mandatory?
> ...




Within 60 days, and no need of attesting the PTE results by advocate. Birth certificate is not mandatory , passport should do


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I have received invite on 22Jan2016, within how many days i need to submit all my documents after paying visa amount documents i mean
> PPC , medicals and do i need to attest PTE results by an advocate? and is birth certificate a mandatory?
> ...


There is no set time limit to upload documents after paying for the visa but for faster processing and a direct grant it is recommended that you upload them quickly (PCC, form 80, form 1221) and get your medicals done too. If you don't and a case officer does get allocated to your file, you will be asked to upload documents, provide the PCC and medicals and will be given 28 days to do so.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

For my work experience letters do i need to submit same attested documents which i have submitted to ACS? 
as per my ACS assessment result below my experience was only counted after August 2007 till June 2015 and
i am still currently working in the same organization till date so ie; from June2015 to till date do i need to submit any document? if yes, which will be appropriate?

=========================================================
The following employment after August 2007 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Employer1
Dates: 10/04 - 09/06 (1yrs 11mths)
Position: Software Consultant
Country: INDIA

Employer2
Dates: 09/06 - 04/07 (0yrs 7mths)
Position: Software Engineer
Country: INDIA

Employer3
Dates: 05/07 - 06/10 (3yrs 1mths)
Position: Senior Systems Engineer
Country: INDIA

Employer4
Dates: 09/10 - 02/12 (1yrs 5mths)
Position: Senior Software Engineer
Country: INDIA

Employer5
Dates: 12/13 - 06/15 (1yrs 6mths)
Position: Senior Consultant
Country: INDIA
=========================================================


Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, upload the ACS result as well as the documents you provided to ACS. You may skip the ones from employments that are marked not-relevant.

If employment between June-2015 till invitation has given you any additional points, then a new skilled job reference to cover this period will be required; otherwise, the usual documents to support your skilled employment - job contract, payslips, bank statements.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Could you please let know where i can get Form80 for character certificate.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Could you please let know where i can get Form80 for character certificate.
> 
> ...


https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/forms/pdf-numerical


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Are PCC and character certificate one and the same?
if not them who will give character certificate?
do we need to fill the Form80 and make it attested?

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Satish,

PCC is sometimes referred to as a certificate of good character. It is the same.
Form 80 just has to be filled, signed, scanned and uploaded.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I got my PCC today from passport office, do i need to attest with notary having stamps as this is to certifiy as true copy of the original? or do i need to scan and just upload?

Please let me know?

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Satish,

You mean PSK (and not passport office), right?

You have to scan and upload it as-is without going through any additional certification process.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

A)

In Form80

Part H – Proposed travel or further stay details
Q)22 Why are you travelling to Australia? Include any relevant dates or events
A) Can I say - "I am planning for Skilled PR Visa under Software engineer category 261313.
or What can i say for this Question?

Q) 24 Are you applying for a temporary visa?
A) What can i say for this? actually i am applying for PR Visa, So what would be appropriate.

Q)25 What is your main reason for remaining in Australia?
A) Can I say - "Work"
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
B)

1) Do i need to get attested by notary for Birth certificates of me and my family? or just scan the original and upload?


2) As per my ACS result my experience from August 2007 till Dec 2015 is been considered as appropriate under skilled immigration
so do i need to submit my (1)payslips,(2)bank statements and (3)Form16's scanned attested by notary bearing stamps "This is to certify as True copy of the Original" for every 1 per quarter from August 2007 till Dec 2015?


3)In my 3 previous companies my name is mentioned as Satishvarma.E (as per my Passport and SSC my name is E.Satish) ,for this i have already mentioned in visa application under "you are also know as"
Do i need to take a notarised myself declaration?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Please let me know.

Thankyou,
Satish.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

A1. Just a few words like PERMANENT RESIDENCY will do.

A2. Temporary Visa = NO (i.e. keep it unchecked).

A3. Yes, will do.

B1. Just scan and upload as-is if they are colour scans. Certified/ attested copies only if they are b/w.

B2. Yes, one per quarter will suffice. Again, here too, just scan and upload as-is if coloured.

B3. You have correctly answered the question. Yes, you will need a self declaration. Search this forum for the format if you need it.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

For - B2- above

All my 1)payslips,(2)bank statements and (3)Form16's are in b/w so i need to go for notarised attestation for them? and for duration August 2007 to June 2010 i only have pay slips but no bank statements, and my salary account also got suspended.


Please let me know. 


Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Get the b/w copies attested (blue or red coloured stamp), colour scan them back and upload.
Banks are required to keep records for closed/ suspended accounts and you should be able to get statements for those accounts. I myself got mine from 2002 for a closed account. I would suggest try and get the statements. Some applicants were specifically asked to furnish bank statements.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Could please provide me letter template which i need to submit "You are also know as" question.
for me in my previous organizations name is mentioned as Satishvarma.E, but in passport and SSC 
name is mentioned as Satish.E, So need template this , do we need make notary for it?

Please let me know.


Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Satish,

Unfortunately, I don't have any as I never required such a letter/ affidavit; but I am sure you should find some on this forum.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I have checked in the forum but couldn't find any.

Thank you so much for the information shared.


Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Apart from Form80 what other documents i need to fill,scan and upload for my pr visa application.

Please let me know.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## parveen123 (Feb 7, 2016)

hello friend
I am graduate from Delhi university stream (b.com). now i am going for best m.com college in distance so which college i prefer,


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Satish,

Check this: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/4194082-post4.html

and this (missing images on page#87): My Journey For Australia PR


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

Yesterday CaseOfficer was assigned to me, and requested for my experience evidence from 
Aug 2007 till Feb 2016.But due to non availability of experience letter from my currently organisation i have submitted STATUTORY DECLARATION from DEC 2013 to Till the date when i submitted for ACS ie. till JUL2015, So now what documents i must submit as proof of my current organisation?

1)Do i need to take STATUTORY DECLARATION a fresh for current organization experience from DEC 2013 to FEB 2016? or my payslips,bankstatement and form16s will sufficient?

2)My work location is changed from Bangalore to Hyderabad recently, within same organization.
as there change in address of current work location, documents which i submitted to ACS has Bangalore office address now it will be a different address does do i need mention this?

Please let me know.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I've seen CO requests for 'additional evidence of employment' and these are to be satisfied using:
- Fresh skilled reference/ statutory declaration for the period after assessment till invitation if this period awarded additional work points for you.
- Some payslips and matching bank statements. Usually one per quarter should suffice.
- Tax documents.

Why did CO ask you since Aug-2007? Did you claim work experience points from August-2007 and not provide evidences for skilled (reference/ SD) and paid (payslips + bank statements) employment from Aug-2007?

If you think it is a fresh reference/ SD that the CO seeks, then it can be from manager from the new work location.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

1)Do we need get attestation for all the bank statements?

2)Upon request bank provided me statements of 38 pages for duration MAY2007 to JUNE2010 on A4 size white papers with round blue bank's seal on each page for one of my previous company.
is this fine? or can i directly scan them and upload or is it required that i have to get it attested,scan and upload?

3)for which documents "THIS IS CERTIFIED AS TRUE COPY OF THE ORIGINAL" seal is needed?

Please let me know?

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. No. Just colour scans as-is if they are coloured documents. Otherwise, copy and certify them with TRUE COPY (blue or red) stamp, colour scan, and upload these colour scans.

2. The blue seal + bankers sign will suffice. I did the same.

3. Same as #1- certified and colour scanned document only if the original isn't coloured.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

My wife got a fresh new passport on last firday i.e. on 4rth March,2016 and while filling the visa application i have left the passport filed as blank for my wife and both kids and submitted my visa application and also generated HAPIDs for them, now that my wife got fresh new passport and i have booked passport appointment dates for my kids both kids on 10th March 2016. how can i updated theirs passport details? 
CO is assigned to me and asked me to provide their health check evidence.

how we regenerate new hapIDs for my wife and both kids with passport their details?

Please suggest.

Thanking you,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

HAP IDs will remain the same. Just new passport details have to be updated using 'update us' on the left in your immiAccount and then 'change passport details'


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

As per the check list provided to me by CO for Employment Evidence 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Please provide evidence of your claimed period of employment prior to the date of invitation.
Evidence can include, but are not limited to:
● employment references
● contracts
● pay slips
● tax returns
● group certificates
● superannuation information
Employment references should meet the following requirements:
● A reference should be on the official letterhead of the company providing the reference.
● The letterhead should indicate clearly the full address of the company and any phone
numbers, fax numbers, emails and website addresses.
● The name and position of the person authorised to sign the reference should be typed
or stamped below that person's signature - a reference with only an illegible signature
will not be accepted.
● The direct contact number of the person writing the reference should be included in the
letter.
The letter should indicate the exact period of employment, position(s) held including
whether permanent or temporary, full or part time, the main five (5) duties undertaken,
and the salary earned - position(s) should not be described by generic title(s) (for
example, research officer, public servant), but according to the nature of the duties
undertaken (for example, research chemist, accounts clerk).

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

But, for my current experience our organization does not provide us experience/reference letters,
will Statutory declaration from colleague in higher designation suffice as exactly what i did for ACS ?

Please let me know.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Satish,

SD should work, but why do you think CO raised this request? Did you not submit it already, or the one that you did does not cover the entire period for which employment points have been claimed?

Additionally, you also should submit evidence of paid employment (payslips, bank statements, tax slips) for the entire period which earned you points. One payslip + bank statement per quarter suffices. Did you not submit these?

If you have already submitted these, then if I were you, I would reply to the CO about it and mention that your company policy does not allow them to issue such letters.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I did not submit anyone of my employment evidence as i was waiting for my wife's and children passport i was given date of 22nd March,2016 But CO sent a mail to my father's mail id requesting for 
employment evidences and health, Form 80. 

Thanks and Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

For one of the Query in Form80 regarding employment details CO asked to mention all years of my employment including gaps in employment from AUG 2007 to FEB 2016 also asked how did i manage 
financially during the gap?

actually i am having gap in employment gap from 1st March, 2012 to 4rth DEC 2013 during that period i supported my family by my savings ,i stay in my own house and having rental income.

Can you please suggest me what would be appropriate answer for the below question

how you were financially supported and how you otherwise occupied your time?


Please suggest.


Thanks&Regards.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

1)While filling visa form i did not mentioned my wife's and children passport details as they were not having passport. Now we applied passport and my wife got her fresh new passport last week and today we got appointment for my 2 kids in PSK, so how can i update my wife's and kids's passport details.
i tired using the update us link in left pane but it says "You cannot update the details now for this time for the application", So i have filled form 929 in paper , scanned the doc and uploaded in 
(other documents section->Passport or address change category) is this fine?

or is there any other way to update the passport details?

2)CO as already provided us health check-up list with HAPIDs generated for our family.
now that my wife got new fresh passport and kids waiting for passport can i use the same HAP IDs and go for Medical test or how to regenerate new HAPIDs with the updated Passport information.

3)can communicate with CO over email by sending him the new passport information?

Please suggest.

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi,

1. 929 has its own category by the name "Form 929 - Change of address and/or passport details". Check the "Attach more documents" button at the bottom and you should be able to upload in this category from this area. Do supplement passport scans at the end of the scanned form.

2. HAP IDs remain the same. You should continue with the medicals process using the existing IDs that you have.

3. Not necessary since you will be doing the needful in #1 above.



skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> 1)While filling visa form i did not mentioned my wife's and children passport details as they were not having passport. Now we applied passport and my wife got her fresh new passport last week and today we got appointment for my 2 kids in PSK, so how can i update my wife's and kids's passport details.
> i tired using the update us link in left pane but it says "You cannot update the details now for this time for the application", So i have filled form 929 in paper , scanned the doc and uploaded in
> ...


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,


I have submitted all my documents as requested by CO,except medical evidence for which i have taken appointment on 23rdfor and waiting for my kids
passports. 
After completing medical checkup at the diagnostic center do we need to submit or upload any document at immi site?
also on 2ndMarch2016 CO intimation mail to my gaurdian's mail ID i.r my father and requested for additional documents and stated as below
===================================================================================================================================================
Dear Satish ETHROUTHU
Request for more information for a Skilled - Independent (subclass 189) visa
Processing your application
I have begun considering your application for this visa and require additional information. A
summary of the information required for each applicant and a more detailed description of
each requirement is included in the attached Request Checklist and Detail attachment.
Timeframe for response
You must respond to this request within 28 days after you are taken to have received this
letter. You should provide your response in writing.
Please send your response to me using the contact details provided below.
As this letter was sent to you by email, you are taken to have received it at the end of the day
it was transmitted.
If you do not reply within the timeframe specified above your application may be decided
without the department taking any action to obtain the requested information. If you are
unable to provide this information within this time you should contact us using the contact
details provided below.
===================================================================================================================================================

do i need to intimate my CO through mail about my current status of my kids passports as we need to proceed for medicals
as part from this i have submitted all docs which CO asked.

Please let me know.

Thanks& Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You do not have to upload anything into immiAccount for medicals. The medical center will do all that is required.

I did not really understand the other things- things like why your father is receiving emails and not you, and about the status of kids passports. But, if you think medicals or any of the requested documents that were requested from you cannot be provided on time, you have to reply to that email asking for more time and provide evidence that you are working towards getting the required documents. For instance, if it is kids passports that you were asked to upload and you think it will take some time, write to them and provide the passports applied-for receipts as evidence.

You should click the "Information provided" button in your immiAccount after you are done with the medicals and with submitting all the documents that were requested. You need not inform them separately via any email or phone call about this.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I have my medicals on 23rd March, once medicals are done after now many days we will get
visa grant?

Thanks&Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Grant timelines vary a lot. Nobody can give you a definite answer about about it:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...yst-8-yrs-exp-visa-lost-soul.html#post9523850

See this too: https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

On 25th March,2016 medicals are done for our family and today morning i have mailed CO about our medicals and docs submission and also clicked Information provided button at immi account.

now waiting for Visa grant.


Thank you so much for guiding me.

Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

 
Today morning i have received VISA 189 grant.....

thank you so much for the information you have provided from the day i was applying for 
ACS.

Regards,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Congratulations, Satish.E


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

As i am having PR now, can i do Executive MBA apart from JOB?
i am interested to do MBA along with my IT job.
is possible with 189 visa for software engineer, i think doing executive MBA will give a boost to my profile and can get good pay too.

Please suggest.

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

You are free to work, study, start your own business, etc.


----------



## altaf2203 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi KeeDa,

I am about to get ACS skill assessment started.

I am B.Tech in Computer Science with 9.5+ years of experience.

So far, I have worked for 5 companies and have gathered the below documents. Please let me know are these set of documents enough to get my experience counted by ACS.

Educational Documents
8 Semester Marksheets
1 B Tech Certificate
1 B Tech Transcript

Employment Documents

Company1 : Experience Letter from Aug 2006 till Jul 2010 (3 years and 11 Months)
Company1: Skill Letter ( with roles and responsibilities)

Company2 : Experience Letter from Jul 2010 till Dec 2010 (5 months)
Company2: Skill Letter ( with roles and responsibilities)

Company3 : Experience Letter from Dec 2010 till Aug 2012 (1 Year 8 months)
Company3: Skill Letter ( with roles and responsibilities)

Company4 : Experience Letter from Sep 2012 till Nov 2013 (1 Year 2 months)
Company4: Skill Letter - Employer not issuing

Current Company : Experience Letter from Nov 2013 till date (2 Year 5 months)
Current Company: Skill Letter - Present Company not issuing. Hence got a declaration from Senior Colleague with roles and responsibilities on a stamp paper in front of Public Notary.


Do I need any other documents apart from the above ones? And will I be able to get 8+ years of experience assessed by ACS? 

Please guide me.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

altaf2203 said:


> Do I need any other documents apart from the above ones? And will I be able to get 8+ years of experience assessed by ACS?


Company 4: Since employer is unwilling, you will have to get the reference as a statutory declaration from your ex-manager/ supervisor. You will need 2 payslips from this employer- preferably first and last for this episode; or termination; service letter with dates.
Company 5: Two payslips or termination/ service letter here as well since you are using a SD for this employer.

With a total of 9.5 years of experience, the best you will receive will be 7.5 years of skilled (countable towards points) work experience.


----------



## altaf2203 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi KeeDa,

Thanks alot for such quick reply. 

Company 4: I am not able to get any colleague's declaration as well. What if I am able to provide only Offer letter and pay slip. Can I skip this experience because anyways I will not be getting 8 Years of experience? Will it have any negative impact on ACS assessment?


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

altaf2203 said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> Thanks alot for such quick reply.
> 
> Company 4: I am not able to get any colleague's declaration as well. What if I am able to provide only Offer letter and pay slip. Can I skip this experience because anyways I will not be getting 8 Years of experience? Will it have any negative impact on ACS assessment?


Yes, you can and should skip any episodes where you think you won't be able to arrange all required documents and verifications. There won't be any adverse effects.


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDa,

I am planning to travel Sydney, can please let me know what will be the post landing documentation at port of entry.

What i must provide and where i must submit those documents.

Thanks,
Satish.E


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

skandhasv said:


> Hi KeeDa,
> 
> I am planning to travel Sydney, can please let me know what will be the post landing documentation at port of entry.
> 
> ...


Nothing except your passport at the port of entry. You will need a copy of your grant pdf at port of departure, transits, etc.

I suggest you connect with others on this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/life-australia/969930-moving-sydney-2016-gang-18.html#post10409113


----------



## skandhasv (Dec 27, 2014)

Hi KeeDaa,

I landed at Sydney last month through my employer by taking internal transfer within same organisation from india to Sydney,Australia.
As you know i am already having AUS PR.
Now i want to process PR for my wife and 2 kids(5yr and 1yr).
Could you please let me how to proceed further on this.
I want to bring my family here with me. 
while i applied my PR i have declared them in my application but paid fee to for myself due some personal reasons.
now i want to process PR for my wife and both kids.
Please let me know how to proceed further.

Thank you,
Satish.E


----------

